# Fairfield County Resident Named Supervisor for ODNRs Inland Fisheries Research Unit



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Richard Zweifel, Ph.D. has been named biology supervisor for the Inland Fisheries Research Unit of the ODNR, Division of Wildlife.More...

More...


----------

